# SOLD OUT (MN) FC-CFC-CAFC Jazztime Cut To The Chase (Chase)



## medicinebow

*SOLD OUT (MN) FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Jazztime (Chase) Yellow Factored*

FC-AFC-CFC-CAFC Jazztime Cut to the Chase (Chase) YELLOW FACTORED

2018 National Amateur Qualified
2017 National Amateur Test Dog
2016 National Amateur
2015 National Open Finalist (the youngest)

Qualified for 8 Canadian Nationals

Beautiful Lab, Tractable, great with my children

Hips, Elbows, Eyes, EIC Clear, CNM Clear 

Labrador Retriever Stud Dog

contact [email protected] no pms please


----------

